# Bloated Betta- Epsom salt dosage question.



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Just bout a new little lady from Walmart. She is severely bloated. I bought some Epsom salt, but not sure on the dosage. She is a one gallon hospital tank. How much should I use?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Photos? Is it just the belly or the whole betta? 

I would leave the bottom bare so you can monitor how much and how often she poops. Some people use up to 3 tsp per gallon for up to 2 weeks but my fish act stressed by even half a teaspoon so it's your call.. I'd start with 1/2 tsp per gallon and increase up to 1 tsp per gallon the following day and hold there for now until you see about the poop. If no poop after a few days then you may increase it but in my experience this should be enough.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

It's her belly, mostly, but her abdomen is a lot bigger than it should be too. Photos on the way.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

She's not pine coned is she? She just looks kinda round from what I can see.. I'd go with the epsoms and see how it goes for a week, keeping in mind what I said in my first post. Let us know about the poop..


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

As far as I can tell, she's not pine-coning. She's in a bare-bottomed tank with regular doses of Epsom Salts, while being fasted. She is swimming around okay, and other that being very bloated, seems alright. A few tiny poops, but nothing substantial yet.


----------

